# Good Bye my friends



## KoreanDeathKid (Jun 7, 2008)

well..........at least for now
I've been hanging around my computer way too much, and I think that it's time that I should move on, I just feel that forums are taking over my time way too much, and seriously? i don't know, my grades are getting lower, i've only got 2 years of school left, and there are just way too many things to get prepared for, and way too many things that I have to try
so, i'll see you guys later, and i'll be back in a couple months, hopefully with some new reptiles


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 7, 2008)

fine than leave see if i care. stupid face. lol jk man hope stuff works out


----------



## DZLife (Jun 8, 2008)

Wish ya the best of luck, buddy. Talk to you then!


----------



## Harveysherps (Jun 8, 2008)

I understand that. I seem to get caught up in the moment with the forums myself. No sense in just completely leaving. Just slow down a tad and take the time to do all your other things first. We all run out of things to talk about and that's when we need to get out and experience some things to talk about.Go out and collect info and bring back to the group.LOL Were dying for some new stuff. LOL


----------



## Azaleah (Jun 8, 2008)

Good luck with everything! Talk to you when you get back!


----------



## Mike (Jun 10, 2008)

Good luck. I hope you succeed.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jun 10, 2008)

See ya, Wes has a good perspective on it though.


----------

